

Go Continuous Delivery is now open source - automagical
https://github.com/gocd/gocd/

======
nathanwdavis
As if Google's Go programming language was not already named poorly enough,
now somebody creates a CD service called Go. Very confusing!

~~~
kisitu
apparently Thoughtworks has been building the Go continuous delivery tool as a
custom product from even before Google made Go! I think the word "GO" hasn't
been trademarked yet.

~~~
bndr
On their website it says: "Go™ is officially Open Source" [1]. So maybe they
trademarked it?

[1] [http://www.thoughtworks.com/](http://www.thoughtworks.com/)

~~~
twchad
Yeah, we did trademark it. Trademark's are pretty narrow - computer language
isn't likely to be confused with a CD tool.

------
mbillie1
This is exciting. I've used Go-CI (that's what I'm calling it) before and it's
a very cool product for pipelining. Kudos to TW for open-sourcing it. Time to
get the plugins rolling!

~~~
kmug
The name gocd has been getting quite a bit of traction on twitter and such,
and that's the name of the GitHub repo. Searching for that might be more
effective.

------
willejs
The build pipeline view for Go is great, but it lacks in extensibility and a
rich plugin community (unlike jenkins).

Hopefully this will all change with it now being open source...

~~~
manojlds
The latest 14.1 release brings in ability to create task plugins. Exciting
times ahead!

------
bguthrie
Congrats to the ThoughtWorks team! Go is a great product, and its open-
sourcing is a very welcome move.

------
psycr
I'm curious why this is a Java/JRuby on Rails project and not natively written
in Go itself. Does anyone have some insight here? Is it that the project
requirements themselves lean towards Rails tooling? I'm sure I'm not the only
one surprised by this.

EDIT: Ah, I'm not the smartest cookie in the jar. It, in fact, has nothing to
do with Golang. I agree with the poster below who mentions this criticism.

------
mzahir
Project site - [http://www.go.cd/](http://www.go.cd/)

------
cvsintellect
Yes! We are using it & loving it! Here's our experience with Go:
[https://medium.com/technology-
cvsintellect/423519a24a33](https://medium.com/technology-
cvsintellect/423519a24a33)

------
ikusalic
If you want to try it out painlessly, I've written a post [0] and implemented
Vagrant playground where you can experiment with go. [1]

[0]: [http://www.ikusalic.com/blog/2014/03/12/using-
thoughtworks-g...](http://www.ikusalic.com/blog/2014/03/12/using-thoughtworks-
go-continuous-delivery-with-vagrant/) [1]:
[https://github.com/ikusalic/vagrant-go](https://github.com/ikusalic/vagrant-
go)

------
pkmiec
The pipeline features of gocd seems very nice. However, last time I looked at
gocd it did not support feature branches. As far as I could tell, it was not
due to technical reasons but rather due to the whole feature branch vs
continuous integration philosophy differences.

Any idea whether feature branch support will be added in the future?

------
michaelmior
For another open source alternative:
[http://stridercd.com/](http://stridercd.com/)

------
ultimoo
This is amazing. Go is a great CI/CD server and I'm happy that it is now open
source.

Jenkins is a good CI ecosystem that lacks a good UI and a good API. Wonder how
Go stacks up on the API and Plugins front with Jenkins.

~~~
srinivasupadhya
This should help:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7647742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7647742).
Plugins & API are not the strongest points of Go. But thats in our immediate
roadmap: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/go-
cd/roadmap/go-...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/go-
cd/roadmap/go-cd/HIlWN6Mtua8/Yw2FFpsbaxwJ). So it should improve soon!

------
erikb
CruiseControl is also from ThoughtWorks, right? I would be curious why one
company produces two tools for the same jobs. What do they do differently?

~~~
manojlds
Go was their (our) commercial product which initially started from
CruiseControl as the base. Go is a whole different beast and has gained a lot
of features over the years. Now, it has been open sourced as well.

~~~
erikb
thanks!

------
polskibus
Is this for java only? I'd love to use it instead of msdeploy. Does anyone
have any experience with such configiration?

~~~
kmug
It's definitely not Java only, but it's also not really a replacement for
MSDeploy. Instead, Go would run MSDeploy as the last step in a deployment
pipeline. Check out [http://bit.ly/RSAz3U](http://bit.ly/RSAz3U) for an MS
based pipeline (though sadly for your question not MSDeploy)

------
baq
side note: an interesting build tool that i've been using for past couple of
years is Quickbuild - [http://www.pmease.com/](http://www.pmease.com/). take a
look if you've got a lot of build configurations could be streamlined by using
inheritance.

------
beberlei
Where are the screenshots? I don't want to install this to get a first view of
how it looks and works.

------
Bjoern
How does Go.cd measure up against e.g. Jenkins or Hudson?

~~~
arvindsv
The answer to this question probably deserves a blog post. But, as mentioned
by @willejs here
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7646496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7646496)),
Jenkins has a well established community of plugins and plugin writers and so,
is quite extensible. Go has good visualisation and good modeling capability,
allowing you to model complex build and deployment workflows using a
combination of tasks running in parallel and serial.

Both have many more pros and cons. To do justice to it, it needs a blog post.
Let's see. Maybe I'll write one soon.

EDIT: This mailing list post has some more information:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/go-
cd/jenkins/go-...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/go-
cd/jenkins/go-cd/SlfYlFjnA7o/s4tAuDkNW3sJ)

------
nathan_f77
How does GoCD compare to Jenkins?

~~~
arvindsv
I replied to a similar question asked earlier on the current page. Here's the
link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7647742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7647742)

~~~
nathan_f77
Thanks!

------
alixaxel
Poor choice for a name, it clashes with Googles Go(lang).

~~~
hedwall
Both Go from TW and the other Go! Programming language[0] is older than the Go
language from Google.

[0][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go!_(programming_language)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go!_\(programming_language\))

~~~
sagichmal
The name change to "Go" happened after Go(lang)'s public release. Kind of a
dumb move.

